# Kimber 1911



## H2

I have been shooting a Pro Carry II .45 I love the gun but the damn ammo is expensive:smt076. I usually shoot off about 200 rounds each range time which is about twice a week. I am not in much need for a .45, that being said Im curious about a compact 1911 in a 9mm. Who has one? Who shot one? Am I paying too much for a 9mm? By the way this is my first gun, although I'v been shooting for about a year now. I need you hand gun experts to lead me in the right direction. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dredd

Are you 100% set on having to have a 1911? If not then try looking at other options like H&K P30, Sig P229, Glock 19, Springfield XD, Smith & Wesson M&P 9. See if there's something else in 9mm that you'd be interested in.


----------



## submoa

H2 said:


> compact 1911 in a 9mm. Who has one? Who shot one? Am I paying too much for a 9mm?


Springfield EMP. 1911 SAO. Soft recoil. Smooth trigger. Crap nitesites. Wife loves hers

Unlike other 1911 based 9mms, EMPs don't use spacers to make a 1911 .45 into a 9mm. It is scaled for 9mm from the start.


----------



## Dsig1

submoa said:


> Springfield EMP. 1911 SAO. Soft recoil. Smooth trigger. Crap nitesites. Wife loves hers
> 
> Unlike other 1911 based 9mms, EMPs don't use spacers to make a 1911 .45 into a 9mm. It is scaled for 9mm from the start.


+1 on the EMP. I shot a friend's at my range and liked it a lot. The $1000 price tag may be a deterrent. I also shot and liked the CZ Rami that is less that $500 NIB. The Rami is available in both steel and poly frame. Both are perfect size and weight for CC.


----------



## H2

Dredd said:


> Are you 100% set on having to have a 1911? If not then try looking at other options like H&K P30, Sig P229, Glock 19, Springfield XD, Smith & Wesson M&P 9. See if there's something else in 9mm that you'd be interested in.


Is there a reason your drifting me away from a 1911?


----------



## Dredd

H2 said:


> Is there a reason your drifting me away from a 1911?


If you want to call it that fine. :smt120

Your post, from reading it didn't sound like someone who was sold on using the 1911 design. Lets face it, the design is nearing 100 years old now. I prefer the newer gun designs really. I like the 1911 but in a compact gun I was planning to carry 1911 wouldn't be on my short list. That's all.

You asked if you were paying too much for a 9mm. I'd say no since I have no issues paying near $1k for my HK P30. That being said if you went with something like a Springfield XD or similar, you'd be spending a lot less than most quality 1911 variants would run. It also depends where you look.

If you want a 1911 then by all means buy a 1911, no sense taking a chance on something you would not be happy with in the end.


----------



## submoa

Dredd said:


> Lets face it, the design is nearing 100 years old now. I prefer the newer gun designs really.


Another way of looking at it, there has been 100 years to refine the 1911 design. By way of example, a Porsche 911 represents about 70 years of refinement on the VW Beetle design. Nothing wrong with proven designs.


----------



## BeefyBeefo

This is all true, but you also have to look at it that if you're not set on a 1911, the $500 less that you spend on the gun can go towards ammo for range time/practice. Just a thought.

-Jeff-


----------



## submoa

BeefyBeefo said:


> This is all true, but you also have to look at it that if you're not set on a 1911, the $500 less that you spend on the gun can go towards ammo for range time/practice.


staying on topic...



H2 said:


> Im curious about a compact 1911 in a 9mm.


If you like the 1911, you might appreciate the Browning HiPower. A 9mm refinement of M1911. Patented in 1922 by JM Browning, designer of the 1911. First produced 1935 as the Browning P-35. Std. size only.

You will always pay more if you want quality. ie. HK P30, USP compact, SIG 229. Everything is discountable at the dealer.


----------



## Dredd

submoa said:


> Another way of looking at it, there has been 100 years to refine the 1911 design. By way of example, a Porsche 911 represents about 70 years of refinement on the VW Beetle design. Nothing wrong with proven designs.


Depending on the environment. Sand is a 1911's worst nightmare in the trigger area.


----------



## Dsig1

submoa said:


> staying on topic...
> If you like the 1911, you might appreciate the Browning HiPower. A 9mm refinement of M1911. Patented in 1922 by JM Browning, designer of the 1911. First produced 1935 as the Browning P-35. Std. size only.


I didn't know the Hi Power came in compact form.


----------



## submoa

Dsig1 said:


> I didn't know the Hi Power came in compact form.





submoa said:


> Std. size only.


But if you want to get esoteric: The Detective is a short-slide HP produced by Fabricaciones Militares (FM) of Argentina. The Detective slide group is also available without the frame, and is interchangeable with other FM and FN Hi-Power P35s. Have no idea how you'd get an FM product in the US.


----------



## cnova

I will say this i have had an XD in a 9mm and a 40 cal i liked them both. But i also sold both of them to get my 1911's and it was worth every penny of it. If you like the 1911 look than get it. It is your money spend it the way you want to. all my 1911 in kimber ultra's 9mm 40cal and 45 i like the look and feel and dont care what orhter people think it works for me.


----------



## submoa

cnova said:


>


How are you liking your alumagrips?


----------



## H2

Man that gun on the right looks like exactly what im looking for but does it come in a 9?


----------

